# Samsung vs iphone



## Bl69aze (Dec 30, 2017)

just post any memes you like, I for one am for both iPhones and galaxys (not notes) but i know Samsung has a good history with things catching fire due to their batteries being cramped with no space to breathe

















No butt hurting is to be had.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 30, 2017)

both are crap windows ftw.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 30, 2017)

At least Samsungs don't slow down the older models to make the batteries last longer.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 30, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> At least Samsungs don't slow down the older models to make the batteries last longer.


Apple doesn’t either it’s just how technology works, Samsung has multiple OS for every gen if phones they make, if you add new iOS to old iPhone, or new anything to old things you’d notice a slow down as well compared to using items that were made for that generation


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 30, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> Apple doesn’t either it’s just how technology works, Samsung has multiple OS for every gen if phones they make, if you add new iOS to old iPhone, or new anything to old things you’d notice a slow down as well compared to using items that were made for that generation


They have been slowing down the old phones (5,6,7) to compensate for poor battery perfomance when old. They have just admitted it in court and are looking at several class action law suits. They are offering cheaper battery replacement in the U.S. from January to compensate for what they have done.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 30, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> Apple doesn’t either it’s just how technology works, Samsung has multiple OS for every gen if phones they make, if you add new iOS to old iPhone, or new anything to old things you’d notice a slow down as well compared to using items that were made for that generation


Dude, it was on the news not even a week ago... Apple admitted to slowing down its older models... I still have my Galaxy 3 and 5 and now my 8. The 3 and 5 are still as functional as when I bought them brand new.
[doublepost=1514629532,1514629172][/doublepost]Samsung isn't giving my fingerprints and other personal info to the government either. LOL How many privacy breaches has Apple had now? Might as well just post your credit card details on Gumtree. LOL


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 30, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Dude, it was on the news not even a week ago... Apple admitted to slowing down its older models... I still have my Galaxy 3 and 5 and now my 8. The 3 and 5 are still as functional as when I bought them brand new.


What I meant was of course it’s going to slow down, they are adding more and more in each update, of course the older models are going to struggle. My iPhone still works flawlessly aswell, same benchmark as when I first got it, my iPhone 4 still works the same, overtime people clog up their phone aswell with junk and what not.

You obviously don’t know that there’s different versions of android suited for each generation of androids unlike apples shared OS. Android optimises each for each generation. And then EOL (end of line/updates) for the older models when they are irrelevant


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 30, 2017)

This says it all...


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 30, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> They have been slowing down the old phones (5,6,7) to compensate for poor battery perfomance when old. The have just admitted it in court and are looking at several class action law suits. They are offering cheaper battery replacement in the U.S. from January to compensate for what they have done.


My SE has same battery drain as it always has. Battery drain is bound to happen to older phones. Not much apple can do except just not releasing anymore updates for older models, and then people would complain about that lol


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 30, 2017)

Legit.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 30, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Legit.


Hate them coz u realise how annoying they are XD

And it’s funny u mention about apple selling data, but you (not YOU but people in general) don’t realise just how much info has been made public by people leaking data from sites you have signed up to.

If you’re using apples card saving system anyway, you’re doing the internet wrong.

I don’t use fingerprint sensor.
I’ve heard excellent things about iPhone X face recognition. Even with a hat and fake beard and glasses it could still recognise face using unique dent recognition and what not.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 30, 2017)

For the win!


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 30, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> For the win!


Ok that’s just dumb. Android and iOS legit nothing alike


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 30, 2017)

And back to your original post, it was only the Note that was catching on fire, and one model at that.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 30, 2017)

[doublepost=1514630432,1514630380][/doublepost]


pinefamily said:


> And back to your original post, it was only the Note that was catching on fire, and one model at that.


Exactly, the Samsung Galaxy S8 is the most advanced smartphone in the world and it's NEVER caught fire.
But wait... The iphone 7 has...




[doublepost=1514630602][/doublepost]


Bl69aze said:


> I’ve heard excellent things about iPhone X face recognition. Even with a hat and fake beard and glasses it could still recognise face using unique dent recognition and what not.


Oh really??


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 30, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> [doublepost=1514630432,1514630380][/doublepost]
> Exactly, the Samsung Galaxy S8 is the most advanced smartphone in the world and it's NEVER caught fire.
> [doublepost=1514630602][/doublepost]
> Oh really??


Yup there have been tonne of tests. It’s also not the only way to contact police as u can swipe up or say “Siri call police” etc


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 30, 2017)

[doublepost=1514630809,1514630740][/doublepost]


Bl69aze said:


> Yup there have been tonne of tests. It’s also not the only way to contact police as u can swipe up or say “Siri call police” etc


Yeah... place your life in Siri's hands... 





[doublepost=1514630989][/doublepost]


Bl69aze said:


> I don’t use fingerprint sensor.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 30, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> [doublepost=1514630809,1514630740][/doublepost]
> For $1,000 Siri would wanna be doing a lot more.
> 
> [doublepost=1514630989][/doublepost]


It’s not saved to a database :/ you can use it without having internet


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 31, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> Ok that’s just dumb. Android and iOS legit nothing alike


Exactly.. hence the statement, how do we make this more like Android.











[doublepost=1514660438,1514660304][/doublepost]


Bl69aze said:


> It’s not saved to a database :/ you can use it without having internet


Or you can just get a Samsung Galaxy S8 and have the very best Smartphone...


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 31, 2017)

damn these are some dead memes, step up your game ;P


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 31, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> damn these are some dead memes, step up your game ;P


That's because Everything Apple is dead mate...


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 2, 2018)

Give me an original Ericsson flip anyday. Their do doo dooo ring tone was awesome!


----------

